# Routerkauf - Was muss ich beachten?



## eSpox (15. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

1.) ich habe mir vorgenommen einen neuen (W-Lan)Router zu kaufen. Mein derzeitiger ist das Standardmodel von Arcor(Arcor Wireless Lan Modem-100) und das hat nur noch Macken.

Derzeit sieht es bei uns so aus, dass der Router noch mit einem Splitter verbunden ist. Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob das normal ist, glaube eher nicht. Wollte nu fragen was ich beim Kauf beachten muss? Oder andersrum, brauchen wir überhaupt beim Neukauf den Splitter noch?

-> DSL Anschluss des DSL-Kabels zur Verbindung mit dem Splitter
(oder der StarterBox oder dem NTsplit)

2.) Die zweite Frage wäre, welches Model könntet ihr mir empfehlen?

Vorrausetzungen:

- Gute W-Lan Leistung ( Mein Rechner steht ein Stockwerk höher )
(- Spiele selbst viel online)

- Gute Dämpfungswerte ( =Volle Leitung )

- ("Einfache") Aber doch vielseitige Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten
  (- Haben 3 Rechner, 2 W-Lan / 1 Lan)

Siehe(Arcor Wireless Lan Modem-100): 

http://home.arcor.de/ar0229045158/Trillian7.JPG

All-In-All sollte es kein schlechter sein. Mein erster Gedanke fiel auf Netgear oder TP-Link TL-WR1043ND

Bis ~50€




Danke euch und freue mich auf Vorschläge/ Erklärungen!


----------



## püschi (15. Oktober 2010)

Normalerweise ist bei einem Router-Neukauf kein neuer Splitter notwendig. 

Wenn man viele Einstellungen vornehmen oder Informationen einsehen möchte, kann ich eine FritzBox empfehlen. Die liegt preislich aber leider über 50€.

Grundlegende Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten sollte eigentlich jeder Router mitbringen. Es sollte möglichst ein Router mit dem schnellen N-Draft (bis zu 300 mbit/s) sein, damit eine höhere Geschwindigkeit und Reichweite gewährleistet ist. 

Der Router von TP-Link sieht aber gar nicht so schlecht aus.


----------



## eSpox (15. Oktober 2010)

püschi schrieb:


> Normalerweise ist bei einem Router-Neukauf kein neuer Splitter notwendig.
> 
> Wenn man viele Einstellungen vornehmen oder Informationen einsehen möchte, kann ich eine FritzBox empfehlen. Die liegt preislich aber leider über 50€.
> 
> ...



Sehr vielen Dank!

Der Router TP-Link ist auch HIER, wenn man auf Preis/leistung guckt, ganz gut dabei. Allerdings existieren dutzende Tests. Deswegen brauche ih eure Hilfe!


----------



## rabe08 (15. Oktober 2010)

Kleiner Tip: Ich bin auch Arcor/Vodafone-Kunde und hatte noch einen alten Arcor-Router, mit dem ich inzwischen Recht unzufrieden war. In der oberen Etage zwar 2-3 Balken aber kein connect möglich. Ich habe mit Arcor gesprochen und für eine Vertragsverlängerung haben die mir die Easy-Box 803 "geschenkt". Bin mit dem Teil super zufrieden, überall in der Bude 5 Balken und schneller und zuverlässiger connect. Dazu noch 2 USB Ports für Storrage oder Print (der dritte ist nur für UMTS-Stick). Splitter nicht mehr nötig, analoges Telefon läuft ohne Probleme direkt an der 803, ISDN-Phone auch.


----------



## eSpox (15. Oktober 2010)

Danke für dne Tipp!

Für was is denn der Splitter überhaupt?


----------



## K3n$! (15. Oktober 2010)

Also:

1. Splitter brauchst du immer, da er die DSL Signale von den Telefonsignalen trennt.
I.d.R. brauchst du aber keinen neuen.

2. Der TP-Link hat m.E. kein integriertes Modem drin, weshalb du noch eins dazu kaufen müsstest.
Du könntest dein Arcor Modem weiterhin nutzen, da du aber selbst sagst, dass es kaputt ist, sollte man hier überlegen, ob man nicht gleich ein All-in-One Gerät kauft.

Ich kann die Firma AVM auch nur wärmstens empfehlen. Die Geräte sind zwar meistens teurer, aber der Aufpreis wird durch Qualität und Support ausgeglichen.

Hierbei könntest du eine Fritz!Box 3270 nehmen:

AVM Fritz!Box WLAN 3270, 300Mbps (MIMO) (20002425) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

Alternativ könntest du auch über dieses Gerät nachdenken.
Soweit ich gelesen habe, zeichnet sich dieses Gerät durch seine gute WLAN Reichweite aus.
Ein paar Tests im Internet helfen dir sicherlich bei der Entscheidung.

Netgear RangeMax Wireless-N 300 DGN3500B, 300Mbps (MIMO) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals


Zusätzlich bietet das letzte Gerät noch 4x GBit LAN Ports


----------



## eSpox (15. Oktober 2010)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Also:
> 
> 1. Splitter brauchst du immer, da er die DSL Signale von den Telefonsignalen trennt.
> I.d.R. brauchst du aber keinen neuen.
> ...



Warum brauch ich denn ein Modem? Ist nicht im Router auch nur Router / Modem auswählbar?, und nicht beides aktiv?


----------



## .Mac (16. Oktober 2010)

Kommt meines Wissens auf das Modell drauf an, kann dir auch AVM empfehlen, schau dich mal auf eBay um, da findest du meist für wenig Geld Fritzboxen aus der 7xxx er (z.B. die 7050, benutze ich gerade, für 25 € war sie meins.) Reihe für 30 € (Musst auf die lackierung achten, die Schwarzen sind von 1&1 umlackiert und werden weggegeben zum Vertragsabschluss, sind aber baugleich mit den Roten die du im laden kaufen kannst), falsch machen kann man bei den 7xxxern nicht viel.


----------



## K3n$! (16. Oktober 2010)

Außerdem kann man bei den "gebrandeten" Boxen (Fritz!Boxen, die mit dem 1&1 Layout bswp. verkauft werden) ganz leicht die originale Firmware von AVM draufsetzen. Dazu gibt es im Internet genügend Tutorials. 


Also ein Modem brauchst du immer.
Das stellt die Internetverbindung her.

Wenn du jetzt nicht jedes mal vor hast, dich neueinzuwählen, dann kannst du dir ein Router kaufen, der für dich die Verbindung dauerhaft aufrechterhält. 

Es gibt mittlerweile schon viele Geräte, die beide Komponenten in einem haben.
Von AVM gibt es, soweit ich weiß, nur diese Kombinationen. 
Bei TP-Link ist es, glaube ich, aber genau das Gegenteil. Die verkaufen meines Wissens nach nur Router.
Du kannst dir aber auch noch ein Modem dazu kaufen, nur bevorzuge ich die All-In-One-Methode.


----------



## eSpox (19. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

welches ist denn die "beste" Fritzbox? Ich fummel mich wohl in die Einstellungen rein, nur die Leistung ( Sendeleistung(W-Lan), Dämpfungsgrad etc. ) sollten dementsprechend sehr gut sein!



> *Platz 2: AVM FritzBox Fon WLAN 7170*
> Die FritzBox Fon WLAN 7170 punktet durch die besten Leistungswerte im  Test, ihre gute Ausstattung und Bedienung. So bietet die FritzBox ein  integriertes DSL-Modem, einen W-LAN-Zugangspunkt und vier LAN-Buchsen  sowie die Möglichkeit, "Voice over IP"-Telefonie zu nutzen. Im Punkt  Sicherheit bietet der Router alle gängigen Möglichkeiten. WEP- und  WPA-Verschlüsselung genauso wie Firewall und MAC-Adressen-Filter. Nur  die Einstellung des MAC-Adressen-Filters ist etwas umständlich.


----------



## K3n$! (19. Oktober 2010)

Ich hatte mal eine Fritz!Box 7170.

Die Sendeleistung war ok, jedoch kann ich das nicht wirklich objektiv beurteilen, da die Box nur eine dünne Wand entfernt stand und meine DSL Leitung mit DSL 6000 nicht besonders "ausreizend" war.

Jetzt bei meinem Speedport sieht das mit dem WLAN schon anders aus.

Ich habe jetzt ne 50k Leitung und da kommen auf dem Notebook nur noch 20k an.

Generell sind aber die Modelle 3270 bzw. 7270 (inkl. Telefonfunktion) zu empfehlen.
Dort sind die meisten Funktionen enthalten, die man braucht.
Sie beherrschen WLAN-n und jede Menge anderer guter Sachen, die einem das Leben erleichtern.

Wie gut genau die sind im Bereich der Dämpfung usw. kann ich aber nicht sagen.

Ich wüsste auch nicht, wie ich das testen würde.
Am besten einfach bestellen und testen. Falls es nicht beliebt, einfach wieder zurückschicken.


----------

